# What would you call this color combination?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

That would be called an abstract phantom because there is only a little white. Some might call it a mismark phantom.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Interesting. I had to Google image mismark phantom. 

You could wear brown and black leather together now on walks because your poodle is the reason.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> That would be called an abstract phantom because there is only a little white. Some might call it a mismark phantom.


I would call it a phantom abstract, myself, since phantom is the most obvious pattern.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

A mismark.


----------

